# skidloader problem



## Rob Abner (Dec 9, 2002)

We just got the new mount back for our Bobcat last night and after mounting it up everything looks great but fired the machine up and blade moves so fast it is almost uncontrollable, and extremely jerky. This setup is a meyer 7.5 with prowings off of a buddy's truck that got totaled this summer I got the blade and a frame cheap. (in great shape)


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I had this problem with my bobcat and blizzard plow. It turned out the hydro connections had beeen reversed and the plow ran so fast as to be unsafe. Try reversing the connections for a start. I'm sure others (more experienced) will have ideas also. Good luck.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*CHEAP FIX*

You must decrease the flow. It is very simple and inexpemsive. You'll think i'm nuts but it has worked well for us for 4 years. We use a bobcat and a Meyer plow also. I will assume that you are using the stock cylinders on the plow and I will assume that you had to reduce the lines down from the stock bobcat hoses. All you gotta due is take a very small steel washer or equivilent. Weld up the center hole and grind smooth. Drill a TINY and I mean TINY hole (double aught bit works well) in the center of the washer. Dis-assemble the reducer coupling and drop the washer in the female side. Re-assemble. Will work great! You can drill the hole larger if you want to increase the speed. good Luck!


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

Same here with my John Deere and a new blade a local company made. Slammed back and forth so fast it would've cut you in two. We just purchased two valves that went inline and they were adjustable. They were $20 a piece. 
Highpoints idea sounds like it worked well also, and is cheaper. Like he said, that hole has to be tiny.


----------



## citybobcat (Nov 30, 2002)

I just put a fisher on my bobcat and I put a valve between the quick coupler and the hose. Now it work's good and safe


----------



## Rob Abner (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll have to try that tomorrow when I get back in. Thanks


----------



## Henry (Jan 1, 2000)

Can you guys post pics of your mounts? I want to put a plow on my skid steer but am unsure about how to mount it. Mainly I'm concerned with how it should be attached to the mounting plate.

Thanks


----------



## citybobcat (Nov 30, 2002)

Henry 
Go to www.skidquip.com they make adapter's for every plow. They cost is around $200 and you don't have to break your back building one. Just tell them what you have and they build it for you. The guy you waht to talk to is Chris
Good luck Tom


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Looks like they have some good deals. I may order one of the adapters for my skid.


----------



## PAPS Landscape (Jan 30, 2002)

i made a plow setup for our bobcat by simply taking the pallet fork frame and welding the ears that the plow slides into across the bottom of the frame, and run a chain up and around the top of the frame. Take the 2 forks off and you are ready for a plow. I use a 7.5' meyers and it too as you guys have mentioned is angling fast, but not too bad.


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

Rob,

What did you ever find out?


----------

